# Kuntaw Kali Kruzada - new website



## kruzada (Sep 24, 2006)

We have just finished redesigning our website. Much of the content has been updated.

Maestro Rico Acosta is the New York State Coordinator for IMAFP, and most of our students in the NY/NJ area are members of IMAFP.

http://kuntawkali.com/

 Regards,
Rich Acosta


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2006)

I like the look of the site! You even have someone in Japan, I see?


----------



## kruzada (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for the compliment.

Lakan Kevin Tang started training with me in 1998. He moved to Northern Japan about 3 years ago.

-Rich


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Rich,

Great website!!!

Could you please do us a favor at MT and post a thread about your school and Maestro Rico Acosta?

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## kruzada (Sep 26, 2006)

Palusut,

Thanks for requesting a post on our system. I would be more than happy to share some information on Maestro Rico and Kuntaw Kali Kruzada.

I must say that I feel more comfortable posting here than on any other forum that I belong to. 

-Rich


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 26, 2006)

Sir, I do not think I have any of your info listed on StickArts.com.  If you would please shoot me any organization, school or seminar info ans I will add the info.

Thanks


----------



## kruzada (Sep 26, 2006)

HKphooey,

Thanks for your support. I will send you that information soon.

Ingat,

Rich


----------



## sanggot (Sep 27, 2006)

...nice site!


----------

